
8-bit Weather - duck
http://8bitweather.co/
======
nilkn
This is pretty cool, although I will admit my imagination may have went a bit
wild in the few seconds which passed between my reading the title and the page
loading. I conjured an image of an 8-bit dynamic animation of weather across
the globe.

------
venaoy
In case of curiosity, here are all the possible weather icons :)

[http://jsfiddle.net/x6w7f44y/](http://jsfiddle.net/x6w7f44y/)

------
yason
This looks more like 16-bit weather though. 8-bit machines didn't generally
have high resolutions (= 1x1 pixels) with that many shades of color. The best
had _either or_. In contrast, the weather guy looks like a PC EGA era
illustration.

------
mtmail
Reminds me of the weatherpixie.com widgets (a site project, closed in 2010)
[http://peter.stillhq.com/jasmine/blog/goth-weather-pixie-
xma...](http://peter.stillhq.com/jasmine/blog/goth-weather-pixie-xmas-
tree.jpg)

~~~
bradbeattie
Or forcast.io's embed:
[http://forecast.io/embed/#lat=49.2803&lon=-123.1122&name=Van...](http://forecast.io/embed/#lat=49.2803&lon=-123.1122&name=Vancouver)

------
freshyill
The antialiased text and raster images are kind of killing the illusion. I
feel like they got the look of the guy reasonably 8-bit looking, in sort of a
Maniac Mansion way. SVG images probably would have looked a lot better here
though.

------
brk
It says it is 46 degrees here in Grenada. I can assure you that is a bit off.

~~~
chippy
Centigrade or Fahrenheit? Grenada the country or the first result from yahoo's
geocoder (i.e. some street with "grenada" in it's name in a US state)

unrelated ... if it is the West Indian country - how is the technology /
hacker scene there? I spent early internet working in Dominica (Commonwealth
of)

~~~
brk
Fahrenheit, though 46C would have been way off in the other direction :) And
it did seem to recognize my location properly, though I can't verify where the
backend _actually_ pulled weather data for.

I'm just here for a vacation, but have spent some time exploring. The
technology scene seems rather limited overall. I think you could easily find a
spot to work from for a month or two. Cost of living is lowish, Internet
access does not seem to hard to come by, people are friendly and the island is
very safe. But you're not likely to come across a whole lot of other like-
minded hackers (IMO).

------
patmcguire
Reminds me of [http://thefuckingweather.com/](http://thefuckingweather.com/)

